# help needed



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

any info please was there a tug called "olna" around about 1926


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

senior pilot said:


> any info please was there a tug called "olna" around about 1926


Can find no trace of an OLNA but the nearest to the name that I can find is this one that falls within the period. As she is under 100grt she does not appear in Lloyd's Register.

IONA 
O.N. 121067. 48g. 22n. 59.9 x 14.5 x 7.7 feet.
C.2-cyl. (12” & 24” x 15”) engine by F. T. Harker, Stockton-on-Tees. 20nhp. 180ihp.
1905: Completed by Henry Scarr, Hessle, for William H. Miller, Hull. 
1914: Sold to the Premier Tug Company Ltd., (William H. Miller, manager), Hull. 
1.12.1914 until 30.9.1915: On Admiralty service on the Humber. 
30.4.1921: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 
12.11.1957: Sold to C. W. Donkin, Gateshead for demolition.


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

*need help*

many thanks i think i have uploaded the picture that my querie is all about if the picture is here then you can see the word olna that i think might be the name of a tug alex


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

senior pilot said:


> many thanks i think i have uploaded the picture that my querie is all about if the picture is here then you can see the word olna that i think might be the name of a tug alex


Definately says OLNA. I am curious about the bracketed "coasting previously". Is that referring to the tugboat or to what the person prior to the tug employment?

If you are agreeable, I will download the image and send it to a friend who may be able to throw some light.

Bill


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

no problem with that any info is a bonus


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

have had some more info given to me which suggest's that the name "OLNA" refers to his next ship a tanker and as said ship was used by the admiralty falls in line with his career as a skipper and pilot with the naval dockyards so many thanks but anymore info would be wellcome. alex


----------

